# Formally introducing you all to Skylar!



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

Yup... she's MINE!!!  

Honestly, I wasn't expecting to keep her and could have gone either way. After the brothers left on Saturday it was just her. My mom kept making cracks here and there like "well we COULD keep her BUT (fill in the blank)" and the like. On Sunday she had commented that we should have switched her and kept the lovey dovey boy who was very cuddly... the little girl just wasn't very cuddly at all.

I got home from my (9 MILE!) walk this morning and mom was sitting in front of the couch, girl kitten behind her nuzzling her neck and playing with her hair. The girl's got timing! She's been an absolute love bug since.

She's supposedly here on a two week "trial" to see how it all goes (they've only really stayed long weekends) and to see how mom does with her allergies. But after two weeks, I can tell you she's not leaving. Mom even suggested we go to PetsMart to shop for her!

I decided to take some pictures of her in her new (huge, but just getting her used to it) collar and let her out on the deck since lighting in the house sucks.

so I give you Skylar!

being pretty:



















hopefully not getting any escape ideas!










I promise - its a leaf.  



















and for such a youngster she's got the sexy look down, don't you think?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh, Jessie, she's adorable! Congratulations!

She sure worked her magic on your Mom just in time!


----------



## OhMy (Jul 2, 2007)

I had a feeling that's how that was going to work! Congrats!!! She's so cute!!!!! Truly, she is going to be a stunning cat, because she's already a stunning kitten. I know you guys made a great choice to keep her. 

BTW- her eyes are just gorgeous! They look like they are sea green!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Awww, congratulations Jessie! She's truly a beauty!


----------



## courtneywoah (Sep 4, 2007)

what a little cutie-pie


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Purely selfish, but I am glad that I get to see her color develop as she matures. She looks so unusual.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Yay congratulations!!!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Yay! Never believed for a minute that you wouldn't be keeping one of these kitties!


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

OMG... she is just beautiful.... :heart ... and I love her collar !!


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

She is really cute... :love2


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Congratulations on keeping the little darling! 

Ever since you started mentioning that she was the only one left, I kept my fingers crossed for you and your mom to keep her... she will have Brody for a companion too, I am sure that will help her not miss her brothers too much.

And now we're going to see her grow up, how fun


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

shes lovely


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

so that lasted about... 6 hours.

My mother is the most bipolar unpredictable say this one minute and something completely different the next person I've ever met. And I have to live with her.

Now, I didn't intend to keep her and honestly didn't really like her that much at first. Yes, she's a great little kitty but she was kind of a loner and not very affectionate. I was perfectly fine letting her go, and honestly almost felt like if I did end up keeping her it would lessen my chance down the road of getting a cat/kitten that I really really wanted. Then she got all lovely dovey  But honestly - it was mom's idea to keep her. Mom's idea to go shopping for her. I didn't prompt anything (literally, the only thing I did was to not say no).

We decided to go for a walk last night. Now mind you, my mother has horrible breathing problems - either COPD or allergies and so far for a year or more medications aren't helping. When she got frustrated at not being able to walk down the street, she stormed in saying that in reality, we just can't keep the kitten because she can't breathe.

Of course, you also have to keep in mind that even without the kittens here she couldn't go up the street. She gets winded and has to stop to breathe walking from her car to the grocery store.

I didn't say a word and figured I'd let her get over her anger and frustration and wait for HER to bring it up again. Of course, since I'm apprently a very evil and selfish person in my head when I heard "we can keep her until she gets adopted and then that's it" I already thought "ok, and if I happen to not put her up for adoption I guess she wont' find a home" (this is all happening out of anger... if mom really wants her out I guess she'll have to go).

So far, I'm keeping things positive. I'm looking at it as I finally have something I can bring up my way from the start. I'll be starting her on raw in the next few days. After her kitten boosters she'll be getting no more vaccines. I want to give her the chance at the best life possible.

I just hope I get that chance.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

OsnobunnieO said:


> I just hope I get that chance.


I am so sorry you have to deal with such a difficult mother  

I hope she does not act on her frustration, and lets you keep Skylar. Now that her siblings are no longer around, she may bond with you guys a lot faster than she used to. As for the allergies, maybe you could get allergy cleaning wipes and give the kitten a rub-down once a week, just to reassure your mother? I am pretty sure it would be a placebo effect since kittens don't shed much and don't have much dander to start with, but if it made your mom feel like it works.. would be worth a shot?

Good luck with the whole situation :?


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

I just posted in Cat Chat about some allergy questions.

I did wonder though - kittens shouldn't (in theory) cause as much of a reaction as adults simply because they aren't grooming as much and shouldn't have as much of the dander from the saliva correct?

I'm more than willing to do baths/wipes to see if it'll help but I think at the moment we all just need some time.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

What a sweetie, congrats, I hope you'll keep her


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

yep, Bipolar mother strikes again.

We're keeping her.

I'm also going to NOT give her any options. I'm ordering her a tag for her (massive) collar, registering her microchip and she's already got a permanant file under my name at work. Its all official!

She's a VERY good little girl too. Except for pulling all the moss out of our fake plants she hasn't gotten into any trouble. Yet. :roll: 

And just when I got used to not having a litter box in my room... we've got one in the crate in the dining room but ideally I'd like it to not be there forever. She has one in my room because I close her and Brody in there with me at night (at least so she's not getting in too much trouble or keeping mom up) but eventually she'll have the run of the house (and believe it or not, it will be mom's idea).

I've started her on raw. She's not thrilled. Her brothers LOVED anything raw and she turned her nose up... so I'm going to be stubborn. 

And of course there will be many pictures to come. (and even some as her brothers grow up - the new owners promised updates!)


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Good news, Jessie.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

I knew it, I knew it, I knew it. 
That's awesome you are keeping her. I for one am so excited we'll be able to see what she looks like when she grows up. She's so beautiful. 

Be careful with the too big collar they have a way of getting those caught in their mouths and getting stuck in it. It takes a few pounds of pressure to pull apart a breakaway so at her size, it will be a little bit before she can do it with out a lot of force.


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

The collar doesn't stay on. I just leave it on a few minutes at a time to help get her used to it. She pretty much leaves it alone but when she gets really into playing she'll feel it move and start wacking it around, then half a second later she gets distracted by a toy and wanders off... silly kitties 

Twice though she has gotten a leg through it so its slung over her shoulder. Eventually when she grows and its not super huge I'll leave it on longer, but I just want her used to the feeling as soon as possible.

I'm actually starting to think she'll lose most of her silver and be all black. Just comparing her pictures now to about a month ago... the difference is like night and day. I know coats tend to change colors and can do so for a year or more, but its not very probable that she would lighten up again is it?

Then:









and now:
(figured its easier to repost the picture on this page for comparison)


----------



## Tabbytam3 (Oct 18, 2006)

Aww...I hope you get to keep her, she is so adorable!! :heart


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

She is a cute baby either way :wink: How's she doing with the puppy? We need pics of that :wink:


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

You know... I'm not completely sure either way about her and Brody.

I think when she's a little bigger it'll be fun. But when I first come home they both come running and she gets a little hesitant to come say hi when Brody is around. And whenever she's playing with a toy... mean ole dog comes up and takes it from her 

And just when I think the novelty of a kitten has worn off I'll find Brody laying on the couch giving me that "come on mom :roll: " look and realize Skyler is playing with her tail. And when we go to bed she usually curls up in between me and Brody to sleep.

I'd love to get some new pictures but 1) I've been at my boss's most of the week and 2) neither of them are still long enough 

I've got some time this weekend and I'll see about some new shots.


----------

